# Shimano Biomaster xt 10000  günstiges Angebot?



## MEERESLEHRLING (21. Dezember 2004)

hi Boardies#h 
Möchte mir eine gute Rolle zum Brandungsangeln anschaffen
und fand dieses Angebot
Zu welchem Kurs ist so eine Rolle zubekommen ,was wäre ein fairer Preis?;+ 
Bekommt man sowas noch im Handel als neu Ware?;+ 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7122027420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

oder doch lieber eine DAIWA XT  5000/5500 ?
Gibt es grosse Unterschiede
oder ist das nur Geschmackssache  wer in welchem Lager fischt? :q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster xt 10000  günstiges Angebot?*

Halloo Meereslehrling!!

Da Du ja schon bei Ebay schmöckerst, sei Dir ans Herz gelegt nicht mehr wie 110€ für ne NEUE 10000er hinzulegen. Von solchen Angeboten tummeln sich ja auch einige als Sofortkauf ´bei Ebay. Ein Dealer bei mir um die Ecke hat die Rollen für 119€/Stück bzw. 199€ für ZWEI Rollen im Supersonderangebot. Ist allerdings schon nen paar Wochen her. Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt noch aktuell ist.
Die Daiwa 5000/5500 xt brauch den Vergleich zur Shimano sicherlich nicht scheuen!!! Besonders was die Robustheit anbelangt.Ich selbst fische ne 4500xt seit ca. 10Jahren zum Pilken und ich muss sagen, sei läuft noch wie am ersten Tag!!! Da die Daiwa´s allerdings schon ein paar Jahre länger auf dem Markt sind, wirst Du bei diesen Rollen einige Features vermissen die heutzutage Standard sind (z.B. unendliche Rücklaufsperre).
Musst halt wissen wie oft Du die Rollen in der Brandung nutzt?? Für 1-3mal im Jahr bist Du mit den Daiwa´s auf jeden Fall besser bedient(die halten dann auch garantiert ein Leben lang!!! Richtige Pflege vorrausgesetzt),da ja doch schon ein erheblicher Preisunterschied besteht. Solltest Du allerdings öfters zum Brandungsfischen gehen würde ich Dir dann doch schon zu den Shimanos raten. 
Ich hoffe das ich Dir bei Deiner Entscheidung ein wenig behilflich sein konnte!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel

P.S: UUUUPPPSSS... Du redest ja hier von der BIOMASTER und nicht von der ULTEGRA!!!! Zur Biomaster kann ich nur sagen das es früher mal das TOP-IMPORTP-RODUKT von Shimano war! Die Biomasterserie war soweit ich da informiert bin , nicht für den Deutschen Markt vorgesehen. Habe die Rollen damals nur bei Angelsport Moritz gesehen(die haben ja früher viel mit Shimano importen rumgehandelt) und da sollten die Rollen schlagmichjetzttot...GUTE 400DM kosten!!!
Beobachte die Rolle auch bei Ebay und würd mal schätzen das die für schlappe 100€ weggeht!! Für das Geld würde ich dann doch lieber zu den wesentlich neueren ULTEGRAS greifen!!
So nu aber TSCHÜSS!!´
Daniel


----------



## haukep (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster xt 10000  günstiges Angebot?*

Ich habe ja auch 2 Ultegras und kann nur bestätigen, dass das 1a Rollen sind. Besser geht es nciht würde ich sagen


----------

